# pier cart pictured on website



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been making surf and pier carts for a while now. I custom made a cart for a pff member named guy. It's a 4 wheel cart with ballon tires. Listed on www.floridagofishing.com/fishing-carts.html pretty cool.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to say yours looked the best!


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol. Thanks


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I like the 4 wheel thing, looks easy to use, rather than a two wheeler.*


----------



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

how much and how do I order one?


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Dang talk about pimping out a fishing cart.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Yep I think they are pretty cool


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice beach cart, trouble is, you will need a trailer to get it to the beach.
I would like to have one with a 12v battery & drive system fro a powered 
wheel chair. That would be nice............


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

woody said:


> Nice beach cart, trouble is, you will need a trailer to get it to the beach.
> I would like to have one with a 12v battery & drive system fro a powered
> wheel chair. That would be nice............


I have built and sold a few on here,one was 12v powered,wagon style.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Pretty cool, is that all steel? Looks heavy, but very cool, is it motorized from a power wheels?


----------

